# القهوة اللي تقعد الرأس وبهارت الاكل ريحة وطعم جنااااااااااااااااان



## تاتش ارت (31 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم الله ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اسعد الله أوقاتكم بكل خير
عودنا إليــكم بكل ماهو مميز لك سيدتي من البخور الملكي والعطوور
اليوم اقدم لكِ القهوة العربية وبهارات للأكل وبهارات القهوة (( عطرة القهوه)) 
فهي مضمونه 100% شغل مضمون ونظيف قهوة جاهزه بالزعفران والبهارات 
كلنا نشرب قهوه تقريبا بشكل شبه يومي ونبحث عن الزين في كل شي القهوه اللي اقدمها لكم
مذاق اصيل وريحه تقعد الرأس مثل مايقللون جربووا وما تندموا ان شاء الله





​ 
العلبه بــ50 ريال
و3 كيلو ونص (( وزنة)) بــ220 ريال 
قهووه من اجوود أنواع البن القهوه الجنوبيه الغنية عن التعريف 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــ
وزيادة الخير خيرين اقدم لكم بهارات القهوه (( عطرة القهوة)) لتضفي طابع خاص ع مذاق القهوه




​ 
سعرها بـ20 ريال 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
وبهارت الأكل للكبسة- والايدامات...الخ 
تعطي طعم وريحة مميز ولذيذ للأكل 




​ 
سعرها العلبه بـــ 15 ريال
وعلبة النيدو بـ 130 ريال
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
والتواصل عن طريق الخاص او الجوال 0566057700 ​ 
ارفعوا الموضوع بدعوه رفع الله قدركم دنيا وآخره ​ 
انتظــروا جديدنــــــــا​


----------



## تاتش ارت (1 فبراير 2012)

*رد: القهوة اللي تقعد الرأس وبهارت الاكل ريحة وطعم جنااااااااااااااااان*

........................
...........................


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (1 فبراير 2012)

*رد: القهوة اللي تقعد الرأس وبهارت الاكل ريحة وطعم جنااااااااااااااااان*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## تاتش ارت (1 فبراير 2012)

*رد: القهوة اللي تقعد الرأس وبهارت الاكل ريحة وطعم جنااااااااااااااااان*

اشكر مرورك غاليتي


----------



## تاتش ارت (3 فبراير 2012)

*رد: القهوة اللي تقعد الرأس وبهارت الاكل ريحة وطعم جنااااااااااااااااان*

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## tjarksa (3 فبراير 2012)

*رد: القهوة اللي تقعد الرأس وبهارت الاكل ريحة وطعم جنااااااااااااااااان*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## جنان الخلد (5 فبراير 2012)

*رد: القهوة اللي تقعد الرأس وبهارت الاكل ريحة وطعم جنااااااااااااااااان*

بالتوفيق يارب ..


----------



## تاتش ارت (7 فبراير 2012)

*رد: القهوة اللي تقعد الرأس وبهارت الاكل ريحة وطعم جنااااااااااااااااان*

.......................


----------

